# Need Help Coping With Multiple Issues



## code74 (Mar 15, 2015)

My wife and I have been married for 13.5yrs. In 2009 I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis. Since then my attitude towards life has drastically changed... some would probably say for the better, but not all. Following my diagnosis I tried various injections to help the ms, testing out 1 a year for 3 yrs I spent most of my week going to work, coming home exhausted and going to bed, then on the weekends the entire weekend in bed. After the 3yrs had passed I told my numerologist that I was done spending my life in bed and that the injections were putting me there (which that was a side effect of the meds). So I stopped taking them altogether for a year prior to going back to be mri tested again. It was a great year! I spent more time with my son, felt more energized, more alive. My wife on the other hand whom is a very laid back chill woman felt like I was almost overly energized like a trapped animal if I had to stay home for any amount of time or just trying to get me to relax and chill was a feet. 

A year went by and I went back to have a follow up MRI. My doctor said they found a new lesion within the year that I did not take meds, which meant and what he said... was you lucked out this time as where the lesion was it would not effect anything noticeable to me, however, I was playing russian roulette with my brain if I continued to not take something. Thankfully, new drugs are introduced for ms quite often, and my choices had grown from the prior meds that obviously did no good for me. I started taking a new pill and so far (2 years later) all has been good with the exception of symptoms brought on by stress and other things.

In the meantime, my wife was diagnosed with acute epilepsy where she gets vertigo and has seizures (typically while under stress) that send her into vertigo type faint spells. That said, we're both now on meds fighting neurological diseases. The doctors have placed her on stress / antidepressants to help with reducing stressful situations thus reducing her attacks... but I feel like they have almost numbed her. I've been on my share of antidepressents and know the feeling very well...where you don't really feel anything but you still function in life, go to work, do things, but you're not happy, sad, etc....just a zombie essentially. I don't feel like this is helping our relationship and the hardships we've come across in the past few years. She's growing tired of feeling like a mother of two (meaning me and my son) vs. just a mom to him. She feels like she has to care for me and is exhausted by it. I asked if I wasn't here and moved out, how would she feel and she said she would feel the same way. I don't know what to do and how to make her feel as though we're here for each other. I also know that no matter how much I try I do have trouble relaxing and just chilling for a day and I know that stresses her out as well. I've tried and when I do I get scared and feel unproductive. I feel like what I don't get done or do today I may never get to do because I have no idea what tomorrow brings me.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you both apart of support groups for each condition? 

Have either or both of you tried therapy?


----------



## code74 (Mar 15, 2015)

Tried family therapy and no such luck. Both starting individual therapy this week. The funny thing about "support" groups is most people don't go unless that's what they are seeking....which is almost more depressing than just being depressed, if that makes sense.?. Not many people feeling happy not needing support showing up


----------

